# New TV show-ARE YOU ANIMAL MAD?



## TVProducer (Sep 16, 2011)

*Are you animal mad? Is your passion for pets taking over? Is your house full of furry friends?* 

If so then the award winning TV company TwentyTwenty wants to hear from you. We are making a new documentary series for Channel 4 and we are looking for people with a large collection of pets to take part.

Please call the Production Team for more details: 0207 2842020 ext 7793

Or email: [email protected]


----------



## Jazzy B Bunny (Jun 21, 2007)

I have quite a few animals, but I'm not a hoarder! That label and email address is enough to put anyone off!


----------



## TVProducer (Sep 16, 2011)

Sorry you feel that way. The programme is about collectors and hoarders, hence the email. Thanks for your reply though.


----------



## Jazzy B Bunny (Jun 21, 2007)

What will the show be called?


----------



## Indelible (May 18, 2009)

TVProducer said:


> *Are you animal mad? Is your passion for pets taking over? Is your house full of furry friends?*
> 
> If so then the award winning TV company TwentyTwenty wants to hear from you. We are making a new documentary series for Channel 4 and we are looking for people with a large collection of pets to take part.
> 
> ...


Wrong section? :lol2: 

Snakes don't have fur, they nom the things that do!


----------



## TVProducer (Sep 16, 2011)

We don't have a title yet, thanks.


----------



## Jazzy B Bunny (Jun 21, 2007)

Ok, just hope it's not another one of those shows used to make fun of people and make them look mad... Eg essex jungle.


----------



## TVProducer (Sep 16, 2011)

Certainly not. It will be a responsible documentary series for Channel 4.


----------



## jasont21 (Aug 25, 2010)

like all channel 4 documentaries


----------



## xDEADFAMOUSx (Jul 15, 2011)

its going to be called "Hoarders and their families" - i found this

"New documentary on hoarders and their families 
*Award winning Twenty Twenty are making a new documentary series about hoarding. *


*We are looking for current sufferers and their families to get in touch.* 

In 2012 Hoarding (the compulsion to collect and store excessive numbers of objects) is officially becoming recognised as an illness in its own right. Experts hope this change will make a profound improvement to lives of sufferers.  

As new research sheds more light on the condition, we want to tell the untold story of what it’s like to be a hoarder.  

We’re looking for people who work full or part time, care for a family, are married or in a relationship, who have an active social life, but who also hoard.  

Maybe you’re a young mother who has been recently diagnosed, hold down a full-time job but keep your illness a secret from colleagues and friends; or maybe you’re living with a partner who suffers from hoarding and don’t know what to do.  

If you think you could help highlight the reality of life for sufferers, or you’d just like to find more out about the project, we’d love to hear from you.  

Please contact Rachel on:  

0207 424 7720  

OR  

[email protected]"


----------



## TVProducer (Sep 16, 2011)

The programme has now changed from the orginal brief. YES it includes stories of hoarders, which is due to become a recognised mental health condition. It will also now include stories of collectors of both items and animals. We are not trying to hide this or mislead anyone about the content of our programme.

The title is not and never has been 'Hoarders and their familes'.

Thanks, 

Emma


----------



## spinnin_tom (Apr 20, 2011)

would be interesting, are there any other publications, links etc to verify this ??


----------



## spinnin_tom (Apr 20, 2011)

sounds like it'll just make fun of us as the exotics community :L


----------



## Jazzy B Bunny (Jun 21, 2007)

I doubt you'll get many animal lovers wanting to take part. I shall watch the show when it comes out, to see if you've stuck to your word.


----------



## Ben.M (Mar 2, 2008)

spinnin_tom said:


> would be interesting, are there any other publications, links etc to verify this ??


Well the phone number is legit 

Contact Us


----------



## jasont21 (Aug 25, 2010)

Think you will need to go back to the drawing board if you wish to include people that have different species of pets at home. 
No one on this forum is going to want to be on the same show as a 'hoarder' as its going to look like it gives us hobbyists a bad name as collecting things for the sake of collecting things. 

none of us have mental health issues, we have an interest and a love for animals and the hobby of exotic pets. 

If it was a show solely on people collecting animals... then fair enough, but having the comparison between people like us lot on here, and normal 'object' hoarders, wont go down to well.

so either give everyone the full briefing, or find another avenue to look at

not meaning to sound nasty, but thats how i feel about it all.


----------



## Jazzy B Bunny (Jun 21, 2007)

Agree with above. But I'm not good with words :lol2:


----------



## xDEADFAMOUSx (Jul 15, 2011)

The thread implies if you have a large collection of animals then you have a soon to become mental health condition - so come on our show and we will profit from your soon to be mental health problem...


----------



## Jazzy B Bunny (Jun 21, 2007)

Sounds like it... This thread is an EPIC FAIL!


----------



## plrodham (Dec 5, 2010)

I really don't think you're going to get a great reply from this site. The people here keep pets not hoards, it's just another excuse to try and make out that there must be something mentally wrong with people who keep reptiles IMO


----------



## ruthyg (Oct 15, 2010)

I have depression. I also have pets. But I don't think the two are related really *scratches head* Well, they help...but I wouldn't call myself a hoarder. And I look fat on film - hah!
Tv producer person, I recently came across this blog, it's by an American woman and has nothing to do with animals, but might be of interest with you (I found an article about it in the Daily Mail's "You" magazine): www.milbetweenus.com - other folks, it's well worth a read too. Good luck, and I do like a good channel 4 documentary  :2thumb:


----------



## Tombo46 (Aug 5, 2010)

Hello, my name is Tom, and I.....am a Tokay hoarder....

On a more serious note. Give the guy a chance. You're giving a bad image of the reptile keeping community. 

To the OP. I think a few more details will be required so people can stop making (bad) assumptions. Best of luck with your program.


----------



## gaz2374 (Aug 29, 2005)

Big fail :lol2:Try people that keep cats now they are disturbed and would suite the program to a tea


----------



## xDEADFAMOUSx (Jul 15, 2011)

i personally see a hoarder as someone who keeps pointless objects incase they ever need them... no someone who keeps and cares for animals...


----------



## punky_jen (Feb 22, 2007)

gaz2374 said:


> Big fail :lol2:Try people that keep cats now they are disturbed and would suite the program to a tea


Ay ay ay you leave the kitties alone. lol.


----------



## gaz2374 (Aug 29, 2005)

punky_jen said:


> Ay ay ay you leave the kitties alone. lol.


:Na_Na_Na_Na: sorry I was thinking of my neighbour who has about 20 roaming her house and my garden While I typed it


----------



## punky_jen (Feb 22, 2007)

gaz2374 said:


> :Na_Na_Na_Na: sorry I was thinking of my neighbour who has about 20 roaming her house and my garden While I typed it


That will be me when im a lonely old lady lol.


----------



## ruthyg (Oct 15, 2010)

punky_jen said:


> That will be me when im a lonely old lady lol.


It's true *sigh* I am known as "crazy reptile lady", which I think is a tad unfair as I _actually_ only have lizards. And two dogs. And a cat. Cough. :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## Jazzy B Bunny (Jun 21, 2007)

I'm known as the frog and gecko lady :lol2: I don't mind though :2thumb:


----------



## punky_jen (Feb 22, 2007)

ruthyg said:


> It's true *sigh* I am known as "crazy reptile lady", which I think is a tad unfair as I _actually_ only have lizards. And two dogs. And a cat. Cough. :Na_Na_Na_Na:


I guess your either an animal person or your not ay


----------



## pigglywiggly (Jul 19, 2008)

my new vets call me the `mad cat lady` which is a bit unfair as i have more lizards.

when i croak i shall be found dead eaten by alsations, lol


----------

